# How much vacuum?



## Dutch (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm working on my fifth kit now and progressed from drill-mounted stirrer to vacuvin to brakebleeder to degass.
I still hate it.

So I'm looking at a vacuum pump.
If I look at the gauge of the brakebleeder I need some around 500mmHg to degass.

Is that correct?

I have found basicly two pumps:





https://www.pinearts.nl/index.php/vacuumpomp-23-ltr-min.html
Costs €99,-

and





https://www.pinearts.nl/index.php/vacuumpomp-68-ltr-min.html
Costs €149

The specs in max mmHg are the same, they differ in hp and ltr/min.

The first seems to be the same as the one been sold by Wineasy in the US.
I found a video on Youtube (Eaglesnest) where its shown it only pulls 300mmHg which seems to me is not enough to fully degass?.

Does anyone have experience with this or the second model for degassing?

P.s. before you say 'Bulkage', I don't have room for that.

Thanks!


----------



## dralarms (Jul 5, 2015)

Not sure where you are at but check with Steve (aka, vacuumpumpman). What he makes works and works very well


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 5, 2015)

it appears that is European voltage ?
the Allinonewinepump has 22 in hg of vacuum and equal parts of LPM of flow.
make sure you add in a vacuum reservoir to protect your pump from any liquid damage.

if you want you can PM me and I can call you if needed. There are others that bought a converter and is using the allinonewinepump with no problems at all.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2015)

You need something that will pull ~500mm so the the 1st one looks pretty darn good. Just make sure it is "oilless" as well.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 5, 2015)

I agree with Mike, either of these look fine. (They are, indeed, oilless.)

For home winemaking, you do not need a large flow rating. Therefore, the first one, with 23 liter per minute flow, looks more than adequate. The pump I use is rated at only 5 liters per minute, and it serves my needs fine.

I did find the video from Eaglesnest that you referenced, where he reported seeing only 300 mmHg. The ultimate pressure rating on these pumps is 500 mmHg (which is 20 inHg). Note that, in general, the pressure one sees upon pumping down a vessel depends as much on the tubing and seals, not to mention what you are pumping on, as it does on the ultimate pressure rating of the pump.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2015)

Not sure about availability in Europe but here in the States you can find used/reconditioned Medical Aspirator Pumps on eBay for very good prices.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 5, 2015)

Dutch, I have the one in your first picture. Works like a champ.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone, great information!

I've looked at the Allinone but it is twice as expensive as the one in my first post with current exchange rates and that is without shipping and converters.

@ibglowin, I've searched for them but there are practicly none and the ones I found are extremely expensive. No idea why they are so readily available in de US and not here.

Thanks Norcal, I'll go with the first one with some rugged tubes to get the most out of it.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jul 9, 2015)

Would this work? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-CFM-1-4HP-Rotary-Vane-Deep-Vacuum-Pump-AC-A-C-HVAC-Air-Refrigerant-R410a-R134-/360644211571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f811f373


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 9, 2015)

arcticmonster said:


> Would this work?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-CFM-1-4HP-Rotary-Vane-Deep-Vacuum-Pump-AC-A-C-HVAC-Air-Refrigerant-R410a-R134-/360644211571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f811f373



Well, that one is oil-sealed, whereas the ones that Dutch posted are oilless. (Oilless is preferred in this application.) Not to mention that this one is in California and set up for 110V.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2015)

Absolutely not. You need an oiless pump and that pump is filled with oil.



arcticmonster said:


> Would this work?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-CFM-1-4HP-Rotary-Vane-Deep-Vacuum-Pump-AC-A-C-HVAC-Air-Refrigerant-R410a-R134-/360644211571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f811f373


----------



## arcticmonster (Jul 9, 2015)

I am looking for one and seen this. Price is right, but wasn't sure if it would work or not.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2015)

Look for a good condition or reconditioned medical aspirator pump. They are your best bet.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you for the quick responses.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jul 9, 2015)

Like this? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Medi-Pump-Aspirator-Suction-Vacuum-Hg-Model-130-1-55794-/311393927430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4880864106


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2015)

Like that but that one looks like it has a few miles on it as it is listed as "vintage" meaning OLD! 

Look for a new(er) Schuco or similar. You should be able to snag a decent used one for ~$100.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jul 9, 2015)

unfortunately, the shipping to Canada is high. May just get the AIO pump setup.


----------



## spaniel (Jul 9, 2015)

To each their own...I used to make 180gal/year and use a vacuum pump to facilitate transfer...and that did degas...but I've found with proper patience to let the wine mature I've never need to degas for the sake of degassing.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 10, 2015)

I realize the older I get, the more I need An AllInOneWinePump !

It does alot of things today that I can not seem to find the time to deal with 
like lifting carboys and manually degassing.


----------

